# no more parking at camp perry



## blish123 (May 7, 2010)

Camp Perry Closed to Public Ice FishingNovember 10, 2015
Port Clinton, OH – Due to facility damage incurred as a result of excessive use during the 2014-15 ice fishing season, Camp Perry officials have determined it necessary to prohibit public use of the area for ice fishing from this date forward.Should conditions become feasible for ice fishing, parking access will be granted to guests staying overnight in a Camp Perry Lodging facility ONLY. Parking in designated areas will be authorized by display of facility-issued parking permits only. All others will be towed at the owner’s expense.

Posted on shanty town


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Well that sucks if it's true. That's where we go out of. Got a link?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

My friend called me a little bit ago and said he saw it on Facebook. There isn't anything that I can find posted on Camp Perry's website. I really hope this is false info.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope so to. It's 5 miles from my dad's house. People just need to stay off the beach.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think the beach was ever the problem, it was parking in areas that were not supposed to be parked in. Oh and the trash that was in those parking areas too.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We talked to the lady in the office one day. She said it was a combination of it all. But the beach was one of the main things. Last trip of last year there were only 4 rigs in the lot. Everyone went to the Crain area. We still limited out. Too many people driving over fish to get miles out.

If it is true there will be some more really early mornings in my future. Picking up bait the night before.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Check this out. Blish123 is right


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have never gone out of Camp Perry, only Catawba and Crane, but with how hard it is to park at either one of the those locations when Camp Perry was open things will get a whole lot more crowded now. Very early mornings now like Fishingful said.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Its unfortunate that people acting like idiots with complete disrespect for the area ruined it. Perry was a great access point for the lake and with it gone the other areas are sure gonna get crowded. I'd like to see em sell permists or something to recoup their costs for the influx of people usiing their facilities but obviously they've made up their minds.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess they did sell permits at one time. I don't know why they don't do that. With the amount of people that come up on a good year that's a cash cow.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Why is it so hard for some people to not litter and destroy other people's property?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Problem is you have idiots ruining it for everyone like always.....people leaving trash, parking in the grass leaving ruts and so forth......90% of the time if I fished on the weekend I would take a left at the dead end and park In the parking lot up on the right....it was away from the crowd and you could ride the road all the way back to the launch and you weren't up each others you know what. I would now be half tempted to pay and stay the night.

I wish what they would do is have them pay either $5 per person or $5 per vehicle to park there. If it were per vehicle you would have a lot more people riding together and would eliminate some of the traffic. If it is per person they would make quite a bit of money for the ice season to help pay for any grounds they would need fix if need be. Catawba is going to need more parking LOL


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What is going to happen is now the other access points will be shut down once they are full and you will be out of luck. Better get there early and take a nap.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Knew it was coming the things I saw last year were beyond disgusting.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Would be nice if the state set aside some land almost like a fairgrounds type thing. If theres ice charge for parking...heck you could charge $20 a vechicle people would pay! Maybe when spring summer and fall try to have some outddoor type festivals...wishful thinking i know


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> Problem is you have idiots ruining it for everyone like always.....people leaving trash, parking in the grass leaving ruts and so forth......90% of the time if I fished on the weekend I would take a left at the dead end and park In the parking lot up on the right....it was away from the crowd and you could ride the road all the way back to the launch and you weren't up each others you know what. I would now be half tempted to pay and stay the night.
> 
> I wish what they would do is have them pay either $5 per person or $5 per vehicle to park there. If it were per vehicle you would have a lot more people riding together and would eliminate some of the traffic. If it is per person they would make quite a bit of money for the ice season to help pay for any grounds they would need fix if need be. Catawba is going to need more parking LOL


Personally I wouldn't have a problem with paying a fee to use the facility. Down by me most ramps charge $10 to launch your boat and I know up on Lake Erie there are some as well. I have no issue paying that and most people don't either as the lots are always full. They could make a good amount of money doing it to help pay for whatever they need to. It still comes down to the fact that people are dis-respectful and can't treat other peoples property as their own. I know at Catawba last year my fiancee had to use the bathroom and tried to use one of the portalets in the parking lot well she couldn't because of the amount of fish heads, guts, and remains in the toilet and on the seat where people had been dumping them. Just a shame that some people ruin things for everyone.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have always been surprised that one of those marinas between the state park and PC didn't allow access during the winter. They could charge (dang near whatever they wanted) to park/access the lake and and make some $$$ in the off season really easily. I do understand parking space is the commodity though and a lot of the marinas have boats parked/stored all over their lots through winter. Hell, they could set it up to 'reserve' your parking spot so they limited the use and bet they would fill up daily during good years.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

fishdealer04 said:


> Personally I wouldn't have a problem with paying a fee to use the facility. Down by me most ramps charge $10 to launch your boat and I know up on Lake Erie there are some as well. I have no issue paying that and most people don't either as the lots are always full. They could make a good amount of money doing it to help pay for whatever they need to. It still comes down to the fact that people are dis-respectful and can't treat other peoples property as their own. I know at Catawba last year my fiancee had to use the bathroom and tried to use one of the portalets in the parking lot well she couldn't because of the amount of fish heads, guts, and remains in the toilet and on the seat where people had been dumping them. Just a shame that some people ruin things for everyone.


It is a shame how it is up there, I hope they all start charging to cut back on the trash and riff raft that goes on in these parking lots. My buddy had his gas auger stolen 2 years ago off his quad in a parking lot. 
On the bright side it seems they will allow you access if you do stay with them. So its not shut down completely and may make changes in the future to possibly allow fishermen back.
I cannot believe they threw the guts in the port a potty's!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

How much is the lodging facility per night?


----------



## Rangerangler (Apr 8, 2012)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> How much is the lodging facility per night?


We lived in Minnesota and on the lakes like Mille Lacs and Lake of the Woods. All Ice fishing access was from private property or through a resort and the only way you got on the ice was to pay by the day or you could buy a season pass. That was from $12.00 - $25.00 bucks for the day and the
seasonal pass you had to buy it before the season. You never saw the trash or areas completely torn up like you see on Erie. 

This is a true kick in the teeth for all of us that respect and appreciated what we had. 

BAD SITUATION!!!!!


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

These are summer rates. I believe I read somewhere that the winter rates were between 40 to 60 dollars a night. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It is based on rank if you are in the military. Rates will go up during ice season similar to summer rates.


----------

